# Manhattan Club 4th of July



## brigechols (May 13, 2010)

Just received an exchange into a 1 bedroom unit at the Manhattan Club for week including 4th of July. Can anyone provide a recommendation on where to view the fireworks? TIA!


----------



## janej (May 13, 2010)

Wow, I don't know much about fireworks.  But will you please share how you get the exchange?  Was it by ongoing search?  We'd love to go next summer.


----------



## DanM (May 13, 2010)

Macy's fireworks display will be over the Hudson River for the second year. Although they haven't updated their website to say 2010, they issued a press release confirming the location in February, so the 2009 viewing locations listed here should still be good:
http://www1.macys.com/campaign/sitelets/fireworks/viewing.jsp


----------



## brigechols (May 13, 2010)

janej said:


> Wow, I don't know much about fireworks.  But will you please share how you get the exchange?  Was it by ongoing search?  We'd love to go next summer.



I placed an exchange request with SFX for anytime during the summer and got the week of July 4


----------



## brigechols (May 13, 2010)

DanM said:


> Macy's fireworks display will be over the Hudson River for the second year. Although they haven't updated their website to say 2010, they issued a press release confirming the location in February, so the 2009 viewing locations listed here should still be good:
> http://www1.macys.com/campaign/sitelets/fireworks/viewing.jsp



Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## janej (May 13, 2010)

brigechols said:


> I placed an exchange request with SFX for anytime during the summer and got the week of July 4



Thanks, I have to check them out.  Did it just come through?  Did you work with them before?  Were you confident that they are going to get your something for sure?


----------



## brigechols (May 14, 2010)

janej said:


> Thanks, I have to check them out.  Did it just come through?  Did you work with them before?  Were you confident that they are going to get your something for sure?



yes, the exchange just came through. I became a believer in SFX when after submitting a request first into Hawaii through II and SFX, simultaneously, and the SFX request came through first. When I placed the summer request, the SFX rep told me that I stood a very good chance of getting the exchange. Never dreamed July 4th would come through. I placed the request three months ago.


----------

